# Outlaw MST/Executioners???



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

I just bought an 05 750 with half worn down 25" executioners and would like to put some new rubber under it. My question is what would be better between the two tires listed above, I do a lot of trail riding in river bottoms and timber but also run stretches of small creeks with knee-waist deep water and mud. Of these two tires which one is the best all around tire to keep me from getting stuck and hold up to some abuse. Or if anyone has any other good suggestions Im open to those as well. Id also like to move up to say a 27" tire, what would I need to do to the wheeler to accomodate the bigger rubber, any kind of clutch work??? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Check out the Maxxis Zillas (not Mudzillas!) They look like a great all-around tire. Couple people on here have them and love them...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

For your riding i second the zillas. 

But for your original question i would go with mst's over executioners. The executioners dig in the creeks quite a bit plus they are heavy.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Which of the two do you think would be a better mud tire? The executioners that are on it now only have ab out 3/4" of rounded lugs and havent come close to getting me stuck yet, only gave me trouble once climbing a rutted up greasy hill. But Im sure Ill be seeing more mud before too long. I did notice that they did dig when in the sand or creek rock where as everyone else just up and went...but Im the only one that didnt get stuck in the water, everyone else was running mudlites


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

the zillas are great I have a friend with 27 zillas he loves them and if I ever went with any other tire than an outlaw that is what I would have and the zillas will do better in the mud then thoes other two. as far as clutch goes I would go to epi and get a almond secondary spring ($20) if you got 27" and you will not have to worry about belt problems at all. https://www.erlandsonperformance.com/mm5/merchant.mvc here is epi link the almond spring is a KSS5 hope this helps and welcome to M.I.M.B


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree, Zilla's are lighter, More aggressive than the MST, but still have great trail-ability, where as the Executioners Do Not.... From what you described, I dont think you will be dissapointed w/ the zilla's... Plus, you can get a great deal from out sponsor on them, www.MudThrowers.com...


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

What do you mean by the executioners do not have trail-ability?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They are heavy, ride rough, tend to dig in lose material, etc....


----------



## powerstroker24 (Jul 27, 2009)

I personally love my executioners and thats why I got a set for the brute. They do ride harder than most as they have a stiff sidewall and are heavy with aggressive tread but they do great on trails. In the mud they are rock solid as well. Only downfall to me is the fact they dont make bigger than a 27" because if I could get them in 30's I would in a heartbeat and the honda would get a upsize. That being said my brothers renegade has 28" Zillas and I got to say they are a great all around tire and they perform really well in the mud as well. I really thought about getting a set of 30's but sort of in limbo on that as my 27's only have around 250 miles on them and mind you they arent hardly worn at all and thats with quite a bit of blacktop travel miles. I dont have a clutch kit on mine and it was completely stock until this weekend with the cdi and the belt has been good so far. I do get a slight chirp on decel coming to a stop but clutch springs are next. It will pull the front end up in high and pull hard in low from a dead stop so the heavy tires to me dont really bother me I guess for now. It will run 65mph stock (havent tried on the box yet). But again I may look at the zillas only for the larger size. That all being said I love the executioners and in 27's you will too.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Whats the tallest tire I could run on a stock suspension? Will 12"wide work in the front or will I need to stay with a 10"? Also will running a bigger say 27-28" tire b e hard on any other part of the drivetrain? I cant afford to be fixin stuff all the time or put $400 axles on.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

What about the super grip super lights? They look very similar to mudlites and are lite weight and not high priced, anyone ever run those?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

you can run 28''s stock, usually. i know for a fact that 28" zillas and others fit stock height. i'd run skinnies int he front and wides in the rear. it'll help with handlin and steerin etc. mudlites dont do very well in mud, keep that in mind.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2211

Look at my last post in there, those are 27x11 Zilla's on all 4, on regular IRS wheels, no lift.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey Polaris425, did you like the Zillas? If so why did you change and what are you running now? What did you not like about them, do they wear well or fast? I see Mudslingers is sold out of the 27X11 maybe Ill try the 28X10, and 28X12s, Will they mount on the stock rims?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they should mount on stockers. I love them, I had 29 laws, but moved to alabama and no where we ride here, needs 29's. so I went back to riding on my 26" MST's but the MST's just wernt aggressive enough, they were great on trails, real smooth, nice ride, but just not enough bite... I LOVE the Zilla's they ride about the same as the MST's only they are much better in the mud!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

The trailability of the executioners isn't bad, but nothing like a set of radials. My bike came with a set of ITP Terra-Cross's. They were awesome on trails but sucked a** in the mud. I went with 27" executioners because of the price and aggressive tread patern. They are heavy, but i haven't had a single problem with them yet and i've put them through every thing. Locust tree thorns won't even go through these tire's! Powerstroker 24 was right about the way they wear...they don't. Mine barely show tread wear and i've had mine for 2 years now. I'm not saying that they are the best tire, but for the money they are a da** good one.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

So would the 27-28" zillas be harder on axles then the 25" executioners that ive already got?


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Are the Zillas a tube tire??? Are the executioners?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I haven't run across any ATV tire that has tubes but I guess you could put one in there. As far as one tire being harder than another tire on your drive train, anytime you increase the diameter of the tire, your engine has to work harder to turn those tires. Several things come into play, hard pack, peanut butter mud, gravel but generally speaking, larger tires are harder on your axles.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

None of those tires should be hard on axles, your thumb on the other hand.... Thats what can cause axle problems. Ask RDWD, I dont give my brute ANY slack w/ the 27" zilla's... Throttle Stabbin wheelies from rollin 15mph..... Jumping, tail sliding in corners, the hole time in the throttle.....


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Ha! If I had to guess, I'd say 90% of the broken axles are due to the right thumb, not the tires.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well thats the problem I do kinda have a heavy thumb, went out riding last weekend and burned a whole topped off tank of fuel in only 32miles. Is this normal? The best Ive gotten out of a tank was 50, what I consider mild trail miles that left me with one flashing bar on a bone stock 05 750


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

When you say broken axles are due to a heavy thumb, do you mean like smashing the gas when youre floorboard deep in thick heavy mud. Or am I pushing my luck just goosing it in general, cause I like to wheelie the thing when I get a chance but havent jumped her yet


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The harder you ride your machine, the more likely you'll break something. Nobody likes spending big bucks on axles but everyone just accepts it as a risk we take with these high powered machines. It sounds like you have just started in this hobby and as fun as it is, it can also be expensive.

You gotta pay to play.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Most the time axles breakage comes from heavy thumbs in thick mud, or catching a root while spinnin the tires really fast, but it can happen for other reasons as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

jmeier1981 said:


> Well thats the problem I do kinda have a heavy thumb, went out riding last weekend and burned a whole topped off tank of fuel in only 32miles. Is this normal? The best Ive gotten out of a tank was 50, what I consider mild trail miles that left me with one flashing bar on a bone stock 05 750


 
:saevilw: You don't by a sports car for the gas mileage!! 750 cc of V-TWIN Power...she's going to drink some gas. Especially if your playin fairly hard with her.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

just wondering if its running right or not my buddys 680rincon with a ton of power adders only used ab out a third of the fuel I did on the same ride


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

it's got half the cylindars you do


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

LOL ya I know but I think hes got some kind of big bore kit on it, so the displacements not that much different, plus exhaust and tuner


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

I did find a place online where I can pick up a set of 28" Zillas for 390 to my door...anyone know of any better deals or is that abuot as good as it gets? That was 2-10" fronts and 2-12" rears, or 4-27x11x12"ers for 350ish


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

jmeier1981 said:


> I did find a place online where I can pick up a set of 28" Zillas for 390 to my door...anyone know of any better deals or is that abuot as good as it gets? That was 2-10" fronts and 2-12" rears, or 4-27x11x12"ers for 350ish


Ya, thats about as good as it gets as far as price. As far as your brute's m.p.g goes...Thats probably about as good as it's going to get also. I haven't really checked mine while i've been riding, but i know when if we start around 9 a.m., we better be headin back for fuel around noon. Nest time i go out for a long ride i'll set the trip od. Bare in mind, mine is an '08 and fuel injected...so it might be a tad different, but i'll post my results for ya.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> None of those tires should be hard on axles, your thumb on the other hand.... Thats what can cause axle problems. Ask RDWD, I dont give my brute ANY slack w/ the 27" zilla's... Throttle Stabbin wheelies from rollin 15mph..... Jumping, tail sliding in corners, the hole time in the throttle.....


Thats how i ride mine with the 28's. I may pay for it later but as for now i have not had any problems so far.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

mine drinks gas too. i have similar 3-4 hour ride then i need some fuel.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Im not doubting your suggestions for the Zillas but when I rode with a bunch of guys this weekend one had the 27" Zillas and he complained that once he got it the creek they were useless in water. A couple other guys couldnt quit braggin up there Gators and Mud Bugs and how they paddle rite up the creek. Would these be a better type of tire or should I just ignore the guy who didnt like the Zillas? I do a lot of trail riding but now that Ive ridin the creeks a couple times it seems to be the most fun, and I cant stand getting passed ;-)

Also I know ive already asked about the 27x11x12 fitting on the stock rims but I found a deal I cant pass up on a set of 28x10x12, 28x12x12 will the 12" rears fit on stock 12x7" rims???


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

First, yes they will fit...Second, Mud Bugs are really good tires...I have run them before and they do paddle great


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Zilla's in a sandy creek? hmmm....








RDWD (green brute) is runing XTR's, Me, (red brute) 27" Zilla's....

Now they will dig in loose sand if you are down in there and just trying to smash the throttle the whole time... like any tire thats agressive you have to know, and have, good throttle control.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Id say the zillas do pretty darn good.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

I was just wondering if there was any real relevance to there theory that the paddle style mud tires are the only way to go for creek riding when in deep water a lot. I get around pretty good with my executioners and was just wondering if the Zillas would as well since they arent a paddle style tire. I know Im throwing a lot of scenarios at you guys and thanks for having patients with me and answering all my questions...Im just trying to get the best tire_ can the first time because I cant afford to buy different ones until I get what works best_


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

"paddle style" tires, outlaws, silverbacks, etc are very heavy compared to other options. consider that when you think creek riding and not wantin' to dig in sand


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

belive it or not, stock tires (and all-terrain style aftermarket tires) do best in sand..... lol


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok are there any draw backs to having 27-28" tires? Am I gonna loose low end power, or top end speed after a spring change? Im probab ly going to pick up a set of 27 or 28" Zillas soon but I dont want to have to deal with power loss, most importantly the top end speed. The things got more than enough bottom end torque but I know I wont be happy if it wont push or pass the 70mph mark on the black top.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I got bad news for you.... it doesnt work out that way. Unless you are prepared to spend a few more $100 gettin clutch work done by VFJ. You are going to loose a tiny bit of low end w/ larger/heavier than stock tires, nothing the brute cant handle on stock clutch but, you will feel it. And you will most likely loose 1 or 2 mph up top... Now to get that good low end grunt, by changing the secondary spring (and i recommned primary as well) you are going to loose even more top end.... 

Again, unless your ready to spend $$$ (which I know you're not) your going to have to make the decision, which you want.

Added grunt on the low end & loose a little off top...

Or to not loose much off top, but feel the difference on the low end...


another added tip, if your constantly runnin 70 down the blacktop, none of these mud tires are going to last very long. I'd also be willing to bet the first time you get up around 55-60 your probably going to start backing off... haha...


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well it would do 70 with the 25"executioners that are on it now when it was running right. I dont do a lot of blacktop driving just a couple miles in and out of town to meet up with the rest of the group. I do however do a lot of gravel driving to and from trail heads. Will the stock clutch set up handle the 27 or 28" Zillas? I see your running the 27s do you know what it will do top end with those tires and your clutch set-up? What would the clutch work you were talking run? I dont WANT to spend anymore than I have to but I do want the thing to run just as hard as it did when I got it.

Or do you think the 26" Zillas would be better for what I do. I guess I just thought that the Zillas are lighter than the Executioners Im running now and the larger diameter would give me a touch more top end. What is a stock 750 suppose to run on the top end??? All my buddies rincons and sportsmans will do 63-65 and Iif I cant out do that Im not even goin along for the ride ;-) But the grizzlys will do bout 70 on the highway as well so I just dont wanna get left behind


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dunno what my top speed is, i dont have anywhere around the house to get up that fast. I would imagine its goin to be in the mid 60's partly b/c of my black seconday, and the fact that I weigh 250. I had some 26" MST's on it not long ago and toped out ~62. But I've changed a few things since then.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

62, really then how the heck was mine running so fast with the heavy executioners? I have had it to 72 with just myself on flat pavement and 69 with me and a buddy total weight of almost 500lbs. If I was to go with the 27s or 28s what primary and secondary would you recommend and any idea what she would do on the top end?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

b/c you have stock springs..... and I dont. 


For you, since your not wanting to loose top end, I'd say leave it alone, or just get a maroon primary spring.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok so no almond spring, I remember someone recommending an almond at one time. Are the stock springs and clutch set up going to handle 27 or 28" Zillas or am I gonna be cashing out belts and maybe the clutch?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no the almond is the right spring for that tire if you are interested in really good low end. but since you are more concearned w/ speed then you need to stay away from the almond. it would drop ur top speed down into the low 60's high 50's


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

This VFJ clutch work you talked about earlier, is it a whole clutch assembly or just a clutch kit? Would it give me what Im looking for as far as good top end without loosing the low end grunt? If so how much are we talking for this set-up$$$


----------



## Jaybird750 (Jan 21, 2009)

My 09 750 ran 71 mph stock, I put in an almond secondary and the primary washer mod and ran 66 mph, I then put on a set of 28 " zillas on stock wheels and a maroon primary and have gotten it up to 64 mph on a shell road and it was like I was on ice skates.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

mine was 72/73 (blip back and forth) stock 
and now with pink/yellow i get 45 tops.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Mine stock was 76 I believe...hardly ever sees 40 now. Those 32's will shake you off!! lol


----------

